# Now the Spanish are at it



## Sukerkin (Aug 13, 2013)

http://www.bbc.co.uk/news/magazine-23617910

This is what happens when you allow your military power to diminish too much and be deployed to support actions not in your own interest ... the politicians of nations in economic trouble start thinking they can make waves about things that were settled (and enshrined in legal treaties) centuries ago.

First we had the Argies kicking up a fuss over the Falkland Isles, yet again (like they didn't learn anything the last time) and now we have the Spanish showing their teeth over Gibraltar :sigh:.

It's our naval base ... you can't have it ... the residents don't want you and have said so twice in the past few decades ... so shut up and go away.


----------



## Xue Sheng (Aug 13, 2013)

It appears Gibraltar was ceded by Spain in the Treaty of Utrecht 1713.....So whats next, they want Sicily, Netherlands, Naples, Sardinia, Milan, parts of Brazil, and Uruguay back too.


----------



## granfire (Aug 13, 2013)

Xue Sheng said:


> It appears Gibraltar was ceded by Spain in the Treaty of Utrecht 1713.....So whats next, they want Sicily, Netherlands, Naples, Sardinia, Milan, parts of Brazil, and Uruguay back too.



pft...


----------



## arnisador (Aug 13, 2013)

Does Morocco want back the Spanish cities there? We had a nice view of Ceuta when we went to Gibralter last summer.


----------



## billc (Aug 13, 2013)

When the Germans start to give the French that...look...that is when I will get nervous...


----------



## ballen0351 (Aug 13, 2013)

I can't get mad at the Spanish.  They have some of the hottest woman in the world.  That may be due to a 6th grade crush on my Spanish teacher she was from Seville Spain.


----------



## Xue Sheng (Aug 13, 2013)

I DEMAND all lands that were once Prussia back..... since I am related to ruling house of Prussia I do believe I have a Legitimate claim :uhyeah:


----------



## Sukerkin (Aug 13, 2013)

And I'm in line for the Earldom of Sussex ... only two to three hundred must die before it is mine .


----------



## granfire (Aug 13, 2013)

Sukerkin said:


> And I'm in line for the Earldom of Sussex ... only two to three hundred must die before it is mine .



we can arrange that...


----------



## granfire (Aug 13, 2013)

arnisador said:


> Does Morocco want back the Spanish cities there? We had a nice view of Ceuta when we went to Gibralter last summer.



you mean like the southern half of Spain?


----------



## ballen0351 (Aug 13, 2013)

granfire said:


> we can arrange that...



Yeah we know people


----------



## granfire (Aug 13, 2013)

ballen0351 said:


> I can't get mad at the Spanish.  They have some of the hottest woman in the world.  That may be due to a 6th grade crush on my Spanish teacher she was from Seville Spain.



refreshing to see a guy moment from somebody else but Mark


----------



## Xue Sheng (Aug 13, 2013)

And while we're at it...I DEMAND England put my maternal family name BACK on the records in Scotland....that King James I guy kicked us out and we DESERVE to be allowed back in


----------



## ballen0351 (Aug 13, 2013)

granfire said:


> refreshing to see a guy moment from somebody else but Mark



Senorita Roberts.  Mmmmmmmm


----------



## Big Don (Aug 13, 2013)

Sukerkin said:


> And I'm in line for the Earldom of Sussex ... only two to three hundred must die before it is mine .


----------



## Sukerkin (Aug 13, 2013)

Speaking of Spanish Ladies ... here is one of my favourites ... no silly, she's the one on the left .  The one on the right is one *for* the ladies:


----------



## granfire (Aug 13, 2013)

sadly, the gent looks a lot like my 'Brother-in-law' 
not really doing it for me...






that on the other hand....


----------



## Big Don (Aug 13, 2013)

granfire said:


> sadly, the gent looks a lot like my 'Brother-in-law'
> not really doing it for me...
> 
> 
> ...



I am Antonio Banderas, see my chest hair!


----------



## Carol (Aug 13, 2013)

All I can see is the Nasonex Bee :lol2:


----------



## granfire (Aug 13, 2013)

Carol said:


> All I can see is the Nasonex Bee :lol2:


:lool::lfao::xtrmshock:highfive:


----------



## Sukerkin (Aug 19, 2013)

http://www.bbc.co.uk/news/uk-23751175

This is the diplomatic service version of speaking slowly and loudly for the hard of thinking ... let's hope the Spanish have got their hearing aids turned on.


----------



## granfire (Aug 19, 2013)

:lol:

Looking at the aerial photo.....complaining about the 'rief' is hilarious....who would want to fish there with nets?! 
Heck, I would not want to fish there with a rod and reel!


----------

